# ok



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

"You haven't posted in a while. If you make a post we'll quit nagging you" 
needed to make a post, thought I'd do it on little brother's board.
charlie


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

same thing again, congrats on kicking yankee butt in guersey. 
charlie


----------

